# Baby Boy(movie) Models



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

anyone know what kinda model was that chevy suv or pick up in the movie Baby Boy it was yellow and was behind the 92 mustang,thanks 



Last edited by 66pontiac at Mar 7 2004, 09:45 PM


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

it was a AMT tahoe. you know he really did build those cars


----------



## CherryPopper14z (Nov 27, 2003)

obviously. i didnt like that part of the movie cause they show him building that chevy, he has the frame and tires and rims on (looked like a skill 1) den he screwed (?) in the interior to the frame , den slid the body ontop of it all and snaped it in place then he piks it up to blow the dust off it and the camera angle changes, and when the car comes back into the shot (right when hes blowing on it) its just the body no interior or rims or nutting then i beleave when the camera changes spots again its built magicly (im pretty sure that they show it again built i gotta check)


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 7 2004, 10:44 PM
> *it was a AMT tahoe. you know he really did build those cars*


 how do you know if he really build them?


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CherryPopper14z_@Mar 8 2004, 05:34 PM
> *obviously. i didnt like that part of the movie cause they show him building that chevy, he has the frame and tires and rims on (looked like a skill 1) den he screwed (?) in the interior to the frame , den slid the body ontop of it all and snaped it in place then he piks it up to blow the dust off it and the camera angle changes, and when the car comes back into the shot (right when hes blowing on it) its just the body no interior or rims or nutting then i beleave when the camera changes spots again its built magicly (im pretty sure that they show it again built i gotta check)*


 yes thats how it is,lol


----------



## CherryPopper14z (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Mar 8 2004, 06:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Mar 8 2004, 06:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lownslow302_@Mar 7 2004, 10:44 PM
> *it was a AMT tahoe. you know he really did build those cars*


how do you know if he really build them?[/b][/quote]
o he said DID , my bad i tought he said DIDNT. i wouldnt xpect for tyrese to have build em. id think that they'd belong to real builders.


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CherryPopper14z+Mar 8 2004, 06:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CherryPopper14z @ Mar 8 2004, 06:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o he said DID , my bad i tought he said DIDNT. i wouldnt xpect for tyrese to have build em. id think that they'd belong to real builders.[/b][/quote]
maybe he forgot to put the nt to did,but if he really built them then its cool but some of them are snap or skill 1 models


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nope he did not all of them i think it was 2(snappers) im not sure. i cant believe that bike sold for 1500


----------



## CherryPopper14z (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 8 2004, 08:11 PM
> *nope he did not all of them i think it was 2(snappers) im not sure. i cant believe that bike sold for 1500*


 :0 :0 :0 who bought it? that bike was beautiful. if i was to ever have a bike it would only be one like that. i tought it already belonged to someone and they used it for the movie


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CherryPopper14z+Mar 8 2004, 08:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CherryPopper14z @ Mar 8 2004, 08:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lownslow302_@Mar 8 2004, 08:11 PM
> *nope he did not all of them i think it was 2(snappers) im not sure. i cant believe that bike sold for 1500*


:0 :0 :0 who bought it? that bike was beautiful. if i was to ever have a bike it would only be one like that. i tought it already belonged to someone and they used it for the movie[/b][/quote]
nope it was built by someone for the movie i just know someone involded with the bike owns it now


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 8 2004, 07:11 PM
> *nope he did not all of them i think it was 2(snappers) im not sure. i cant believe that bike sold for 1500*


 I think its cool that he built models even if they are snap kits,btw how is the grand prix comming along?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Mar 8 2004, 10:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Mar 8 2004, 10:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lownslow302_@Mar 8 2004, 07:11 PM
> *nope he did not all of them i think it was 2(snappers) im not sure. i cant believe that bike sold for 1500*


I think its cool that he built models even if they are snap kits,btw how is the grand prix comming along?[/b][/quote]
still in the box


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can someone tell me what kind of movie Baby Boy is? never heard of it...


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 9 2004, 04:27 AM
> *Can someone tell me what kind of movie Baby Boy is? never heard of it... *


 its a ok movie some low lows, a few lowrider bikes & some models, & a lot of baby mama drama but over all it okay.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

trying to download it and all im getting is byonce videos :uh: :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

anyone know anything about the r/c impala? had all the moves and it drove too :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

What scale was it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 10 2004, 03:31 AM
> *What scale was it?*


 i'd say around 1/10 scale...not sure but it was a big one..lol blue with some chrome wires if i remember correctly.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Prolly the Radio Shack one or the Pegasus one but mod out. I'm gonna search for the movie to download it. :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 10 2004, 05:30 PM
> *Prolly the Radio Shack one or the Pegasus one but mod out. I'm gonna search for the movie to download it. :biggrin:*


if you find it, tell me where


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali+Mar 10 2004, 09:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hopper_ali @ Mar 10 2004, 09:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jevries_@Mar 10 2004, 05:30 PM
> *Prolly the Radio Shack one or the Pegasus one but mod out. I'm gonna search for the movie to download it. :biggrin:*


if you find it, tell me where[/b][/quote]
yea me too yo!


----------



## CherryPopper14z (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 10 2004, 10:30 AM
> *Prolly the Radio Shack one or the Pegasus one but mod out. I'm gonna search for the movie to download it. :biggrin:*


 i think the impala only comes out in the deleted scenes. so if its for that you gonna have to buy the dvd. 

i kno i saw it in the deleted scenes. i dont think its in the movie , ive seen the movie a good 5 times and never seen it.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CherryPopper14z+Mar 10 2004, 09:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CherryPopper14z @ Mar 10 2004, 09:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jevries_@Mar 10 2004, 10:30 AM
> *Prolly the Radio Shack one or the Pegasus one but mod out. I'm gonna search for the movie to download it. :biggrin:*


i think the impala only comes out in the deleted scenes. so if its for that you gonna have to buy the dvd. 

i kno i saw it in the deleted scenes. i dont think its in the movie , ive seen the movie a good 5 times and never seen it.[/b][/quote]
what kind of movie is it


----------



## CherryPopper14z (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali+Mar 10 2004, 02:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hopper_ali @ Mar 10 2004, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of movie is it[/b][/quote]
the deleted scene? its just him sitting on on the stairs of the front of his house i think. playing with the car. by the control it does look like the one from radioshack but this is a 64 type impala. and after a while of playing a real impala rolls infront of his house hoping or somehting and the guy in the impala tells him "nice toy" or sumshit like that and rides off hopping then the character picks up the impala and gets inside the house 



Last edited by CherryPopper14z at Mar 10 2004, 03:03 PM


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CherryPopper14z+Mar 10 2004, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CherryPopper14z @ Mar 10 2004, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the deleted scene? its just him sitting on on the stairs of the front of his house i think. playing with the car. by the control it does look like the one from radioshack but this is a 64 type impala. and after a while of playing a real impala rolls infront of his house hoping or somehting and the guy in the impala tells him "nice toy" or sumshit like that and rides off hopping then the character picks up the impala and gets inside the house[/b][/quote]
no no no, what is the acctually whole movie, baby boy? is it a music video...etc...etc?


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

it's a real movie "baby Boy" with Tyrese and Snoop Dogg,its about a guy in the hood who has 2 children from diffrent girls and stuff,it has a Honda Accord with wires too in it.You can download it on Kazza Lite,that is where I got it.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Mar 11 2004, 12:08 AM
> *it's a real movie "baby Boy" with Tyrese and Snoop Dogg,its about a guy in the hood who has 2 children from diffrent girls and stuff,it has a Honda Accord with wires too in it.You can download it on Kazza Lite,that is where I got it.*


 yea ive tried that, but all i get is beyonce videos


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

I never know that there was a 64 in the deleted scenes


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali+Mar 10 2004, 04:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hopper_ali @ Mar 10 2004, 04:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--66pontiac_@Mar 11 2004, 12:08 AM
> *it's a real movie "baby Boy" with Tyrese and Snoop Dogg,its about a guy in the hood who has 2 children from diffrent girls and stuff,it has a Honda Accord with wires too in it.You can download it on Kazza Lite,that is where I got it.*


yea ive tried that, but all i get is beyonce videos[/b][/quote]
But I guess beyonce's video is like 10 to 15 MB's in size and Baby boy aprox 715MB check that out before downloading.
I found my version of baby boy on emule.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Mar 11 2004, 09:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jevries @ Mar 11 2004, 09:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I guess beyonce's video is like 10 to 15 MB's in size and Baby boy aprox 715MB check that out before downloading.
I found my version of baby boy on emule. [/b][/quote]
yea i was checking all the file sizes  all around 30


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Mar 7 2004, 10:44 PM
> *it was a AMT tahoe. you know he really did build those cars*


 I think it was the 96 chevy c-3500 because close to the end when tyrese and his moms boyfriend fight he goes into the room and there is a chevy c-3500 in there


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

Does anybody have pics of the bike form the movie?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2004, 10:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i wanna see the ''models'' :tears:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Mar 15 2004, 11:18 AM
> *i wanna see the ''models'' :tears:*


 i looked at a ton of sites and they all had the same pics. None of the models though, sorry...


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2004, 03:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is that a dyno frame?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville+Mar 15 2004, 02:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (91lacdeville @ Mar 15 2004, 02:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2004, 03:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a dyno frame?[/b][/quote]
yep....


----------



## CherryPopper14z (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2004, 03:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what sets the bike off is the NYMPHO mural. i guess they did it after that pik was taken


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Mar 16 2004, 07:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (biggeazy-e @ Mar 16 2004, 07:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep....[/b][/quote]
i'm guessin thats what them "florider" bikes are based on? pretty easy to get here


----------

